# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  crane to move cubby house

## ajm

folks, I am trying to figure out how to move the kids' cubby house from the rear of the yard to side of the yard. Last time, I moved it by hand and it nearly killed me. This time I am thinking about using a crane. Trouble is our back yard is too soft for a crane to get close so it will have to be able to reach over a 9m long shed. the shed is under three metres high and the cubby has got to be under a tonne. does anybody have knowledge of crane lifting and reach capacities to point me in the right direction?

----------


## SabreOne

Hard to tell without any pictures, but what about a Bobcat width Forklift Tyne attachment?

----------


## cyclic

Safest and easiest is phone a Crane Company close to you and give them a run down on the job, and if they had any doubt they usually send a rep out first.

----------


## ajm

> Hard to tell without any pictures, but what about a Bobcat width Forklift Tyne attachment?

  that could work. just not sure about anything heavy on the grass. the lawn has not recovered from the last bobcat we had in two months ago.   

> Safest and easiest is phone a Crane Company close to you and give them a run down on the job, and if they had any doubt they usually send a rep out first.

  good advice cyclic. will try a few tomorrow.

----------


## toooldforthis

what about pushing along on rollers, or on pipe work laid out on the grass to slide it along.
or maybe you can slide some 'poles' thru/attach somewhere and get a few mates each side to lift and carry?

----------


## shauck

Maybe _partly_ dismantle it? Remove the roofing sheets at least and then many strong individuals to carry it.

----------


## ajm

> what about pushing along on rollers, or on pipe work laid out on the grass to slide it along.
> or maybe you can slide some 'poles' thru/attach somewhere and get a few mates each side to lift and carry?

  with the ground so soft, rollers won't work as they will sink in. we are in an area where the sub surface clay retains water like a sponge and is very close to the surface. as such, for ages after any rain, the back yard is a muddy quagmire. moving the cubby is a preliminary work required to start raising the yard by 10cm. into the new ground level we will put a drainage system so we no longer have to wear gum boots year round. I like the mates carrying idea. i have a feeling they won't though! :Shock:  with shauck's suggestion to remove the roof, this could work and save a few bucks too. 
cheers

----------


## bookleaf

I had a similar dilemma some time ago. I used steel pipe as rollers and put sheets of ply on the ground to stop sinking and make rolling very easy.  Just needed 4 pipes to ensure there was enough support underneath as one is moved from the back to the front.  I made up a "z" bracket to place under the edge of the cubby and on to a jack to lift it to get the pipes in to start with (and to get them out at the destination).
Worked a treat, and was able to shift it by my self, but mate help would have been handy.  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------

